# Overriding a dependecy.



## jjthomas (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a quandary that I don't know where to go for an answer.  I am running FreeBSD 12.1.  I installed samba413-4.13.0.  When I went to install xfce4, it removes Samba 413 and installs samba410-4.10.18.  As near as I can tell there seems to be little difference between the two, other than Samba 410 is EOL.  Installing gnome and KDE also removes Samba 413.

I'm not needing high-level security.  The PC is behind a firewall, so I'm not too worried about getting hacked.  

Other than trying to keep EOL software off my machine, I really have no need for Samba 413, etc.

Should I worry?  I remember reading that there is a way to override a dependency.   Should I do that, or is that a bad idea?

-JJ


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2020)

Besides the fact you can't change dependencies of packages the default Samba version changed a month _after_ the release of the Q4 branch. So the quarterly packages still depend on Samba 4.10. This won't be changed until the next quarterly branch (Q1 2021). The latest packages do have this change. The default is now 4.12, not 4.13. 





__





						[ports] Revision 552358
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




You can only change the default versions if you build from ports (or build your own repository). You can do so by setting in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= samba=413
```


----------

